# Measuring for an exercise sheet....



## tye_bo (10 November 2008)

Where do you measure to make sure an exercise sheet fits properly?   She usually takes 6'6" rugs so I was going to plump for the largest sheet which seems to be 5'?

Thanks


----------



## MissDeMeena (10 November 2008)

I think somewhere on the Thermatex website, it says what size they should have compaired to what rug size..
So a 6'6 would be in a 4'6 excercise sheet....


5'6" 168cm =  4'0" 122cm 
5'9" 176cm =  4'3" 130cm 
6'0" 183cm =  4'6" 138cm 
6'3" 191cm =  4'6" 138cm 
6'6" 199cm =  4'6" 138cm 
6'9" 206cm =  4'9" 145cm 
7'0" 214cm =  5'0" 153cm


----------



## alison_oliver (10 November 2008)

I have been meaning to look into this too, great info thanks


----------



## jnb (10 November 2008)

I have a 4 ft 9" for my wide show cob, if that helps? He takes a 6ft 6 - 9 in Weatherbeeta rugs.


----------



## Donkeymad (10 November 2008)

Measure from wither to dock. Round up to nearest 3" measurement eg 4' or 4'3". I wondered this for a long time and finally found it on one of the website stores. Simple really


----------

